# Screen black out



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

I personally have not had this issue, but we have had two Sprint GS3's returned this week because the screen went out. The soft keys would light up, but the screen was shot in both phones. 
Anyone else had this issue, or heard of anyone having a similar issue?


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm not gonna start a new topic (since I know how to search







), but I just received a CLNR s3 after the numerous defective gnex devices I went through. I was familiar with rooting and unlocking the s3 since I did it for my sister, and after I did that and flashed a ROM, this same thing happened to me (about an hour after using it).

Pulled battery, plugged it in, but the screen just won't come on. I actually went into a pitch black room and noticed that I can see faint outlines of what is on the screen, and it is responsive. I can unlock it and do anything, but it's like the backlight just died. The "Galaxy SIII" splash screen lights up for less than half a second before quickly fading away, making me think it's not a problem within android. This would be fine and I would just send it back if I was stock, but since I'm not...any suggestions?

Edit: Well...after an hour of battery pulling and power button pressing, it came back on. Hopefully I can get back to stock now.


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

This happened to me when I flashed a kernel it didn't like. I recovered by battery pulling and holding down the buttons for recovery on bootup.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

